# Freedman's  Bureau Database.



## Glen Cook (Dec 11, 2016)

http://www.mormonnewsroom.org/artic...ional-museum-african-american-history-culture


----------



## Bloke (Dec 12, 2016)

I wonder if that started in connection with Proxy Baptism and hence will attract criticism based on that..... but..... wow... what an AWESOME project! Not just bringing people of today together to get it done, but having such a wonderful research tool, especially for those interested in their own genealogy.

I did some searches and to be able to access the actual document is, again AWESOME!

_"....Christofferson said the documents were challenging to index because the records were not kept in a uniform way. “Some were registries, others were handwritten documents and still others were collections of letters. Anyone who has ever tried to decipher handwriting from that time period knows that it can be extremely difficult."_

I know what he means, legibility and form are common problems but having each document peer reviewed and online and indexed.... wow.

I'm super enthusiastic about this project because I know access to searchable primary documents via the web is such a powerful research tool. We have http://trove.nla.gov.au/ and I use it weekly to check stuff (esp 1800's newspapers).

Hope they keep working on it...


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 12, 2016)

Well, no doubt some will criticise, but this was done with the cooperation (and work) of the black community, with the results donated to the museum directed to that community.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 12, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, no doubt some will criticise, but this was done with the cooperation (and work) of the black community, with the results donated to the museum directed to that community.


Missed the donation element.... but even without it, its going to be a great resource for historians and geologists and I hope more work is done to expand the database. I've really noticed a lot of historical documents and reports are getting monetized via sites like ancestry . com and to have a free searchable database is going to have all sorts of positive outcomes.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Oct 7, 2017)

Great resource

Sent from my SM-G930T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

